# Hagstrom Super Swede



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

The Hagstrom Super Swede, does anyone have an opinion on these guitars or the company?

I saw bobb's new mando pick and that got me looking. I play a MIM Fender standard tele now (which I love) but I've been g.a.s.ing for something different. It looks fantastic on paper. I will of course go to the shop, pick it up and pretend I know what I'm doing, but I know there are a lot of people with a lot more knowledge and experience than myself here and I would value your thoughts and opinions.

Thank you.


*EDIT* Look what you made me do!


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I picked up a used Super Swede Tremar just before Christmas. Nice guitar for the money. Don't know if I'd have paid the new price, but you can find really good deals on them. It's one of the better Chinese made guitars I've played.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I've never tried one that didn't play well. They sound good right out of the box. Switches etc. are iffy, the local dealer has had to replace a few. Still exceptional value. I find the regular Swede with the Les Paul scale nicer to play than the Super with the Fender scale. The Viking is an incredible value for a semi hollow.


----------



## sonic635 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a Select Swede which has a shorter scale length than the super Swede. I wasn't fussy about the stock pickups so I got a pair of JS Moore pickups. It is a fine guitar that plays great With the JS Moore pickup change it is one of my guitars that I always leave out to play.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm starting to like the idea of the super swede. I was unsure at first with comments reading "not wroth retail price" and "cheap electronics". I know that's not what was said but that's how I read it, lol.

Tomorrow I'm going to try to make it to the music store and see what the suoer swede is about first hand.

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

*The real Hagstrom. check on line*



Wiser said:


> The Hagstrom Super Swede, does anyone have an opinion on these guitars or the company?
> I saw bobb's new mando pick and that got me looking. I play a MIM Fender standard tele now (which I love) but I've been g.a.s.ing for something different. It looks fantastic on paper. I will of course go to the shop, pick it up and pretend I know what I'm doing, but I know there are a lot of people with a lot more knowledge and experience than myself here and I would value your thoughts and opinions.
> 
> Thank you.


THe Hagstrom Guitar company has not made guitars for approx. 30 years, check out their web site and also check out some other sites that will give you information on what an original Hagstrom would cost you, they are not that expensive and if you bought an original you would own a piece of music history and a well made good looking nice sounding guitar. I had a Hagstrom copy of the Gibson ES335 that I inherited when my father died in 1997 I gave it to my son who is into blues, me I was into Jazz my dad he played it in church, we all really liked the over all quality, look around if you can buy get an original Hagstrom you will enjoy it more because of what it is.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Wiser said:


> I'm starting to like the idea of the super swede. I was unsure at first with comments reading "not wroth retail price" and "cheap electronics". I know that's not what was said but that's how I read it, lol.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to try to make it to the music store and see what the suoer swede is about first hand.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback!


Often sentiments like that are unfounded prejuduce against Chinese made instruments. A lot of junk does come out of China these days but I have found that most instruments that have western companies watching the QC are of decent quality. Even though it was a few years before I bought one, it was the new Hagstroms that showed me that Chinese made guitars can be pretty good. Both my acoustic and mandolin are Chinese made and were near perfect when I bought them. The prices are rising but it wasn't that long ago that Japanese as well as Korean guitars were at giveaway prices. Look at their retail prices now.


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

Wiser said:


> I'm starting to like the idea of the super swede. I was unsure at first with comments reading "not wroth retail price" and "cheap electronics". I know that's not what was said but that's how I read it, lol.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to try to make it to the music store and see what the suoer swede is about first hand.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback!


If you don't mind me asking where are you looking at a Hagstrom in the Hamilton area? I saw a really nice Semi hollow by Hofner the other day. They are a thinline semi ES335 style guitar. Central Music in Welland has a nice selection of them.
They are the CT Thinline made in China. I think off the top of my head they are in the 5 and change range. Very nice guitar.
http://www.hofner.com/gab/en/phpsho...efner_flypage/product_id,174/category_id,104/


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think I want to own a piece of music history. I wouldn't be able to relax! I'd be in a panic whenever anything happened to it, lol. I do understand feeling proud to own a guitar like that though. I would just be too protective of it.

I am guilty of thinking a Chinese made guitar would be lower quality. I played a super swede today and it was very nice. I am feeling good about the guitar and my playing now. There was a kid sitting next to me while I was trying it out. I was playing Waiting on the World to Change (thanks MapleBaby/ToneDr). He said it sounded really good and asked if I was in a band, lol. I'm terribly shy about playing so that was nice.

I was looking in the Hamilton area. I actually ordered one from Pongetti Music today. I don't like that store, but they carry Hagstrom. Thanks for the heads up on Hofner though.

The floor modle at Pongetti's looked old. The strings were grimy, the frets were rusty, and the binding was cracked all down the neck. I had them order me one, cherry sunburst. The guitar was 500. 

I think I'm going to have to part with my mim fender strat now. I haven't got room for all this stuff!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

They are great guitars, I have the super and other than the neck pickup sounding to bassy its a great guitar.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Good stuff. That's a great price on a great guitar.

I may be guilty of assuming the Chinese made guitars are garbage also, but to be fair when Gibson first switched the Epi plan to China the early ones were all junk - at least the ones that I played. The more recent ones are much better, but still hit & miss. I will say the hits are pretty nice for the money, but I wouldn't buy one blind...but these days I wouldn't do that with a Gibson either. 

I've played several Chinese Hagstroms and every one of them has been really nice. I agree wiht Bevo that the neck pickup may be a tad bassy on the Super Swede. It sounds fine, but I find them both to be a touch dark. I haven't looked inside to see what the pots/caps are so it may not necessarily be the pickups. I do have a couple of options on hand if I decide to change them.

In any case, I expect you'll be very happy with the Hagstrom. Again, great guitar for the money, and evidence that the Chinese manufacturing is coming along, much as the Korean stuff did.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd always been under the impression that the older Hagstrom product was pretty good quality, if a little clunky, but that the newer stuff was P.O.S. I had a chance to play an Ultra Swede that a friend bought the other day, and frankly I was impressed. The hardware, fit and finish was as good as any I've seen in a while. I think the day's coming where Chinese instruments will be held in higher regard, but I agree with the other posters - Until they're past the hit-and-miss phase, play the one you're going to buy first.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Just bumping this to show my updated original post.
With all this snow I might get a little extra time to play.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Love the pic. The guitar looks gorgeous but I refuse to take the blame for you buying it. :wave:


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

It's credit, not blame, lol. There is one strange thing I noticed, changing the volumn on one the the pickups from 9 to 10 makes it quieter. I haven't messed with it much. Maybe I'll give a more detailed post later.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

FYI guys, the original Hag Super Swedes were all made in Japan, not Sweden. It was the only model that Hagstrom had made outside of their factory, and it only happened because Hagstrom were in the process of ceasing their manufacturing during the early 80's.

TD


----------

